# X-Rap



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got a couple x-rap shads and I was wondering if anyone has had any luck using them? If so then how and where do you use them? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i also bought a couple, haven't been able to use them yet. i'm hoping to be able to use them soon though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

GOTEM' said:


> I just got a couple x-rap shads and I was wondering if anyone has had any luck using them? If so then how and where do you use them? Any info would be great. Thanks


there awsome bait here on the river!!!(tusc) got a monster pike on one!!


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Haven't used the new shad baits, but I do have a few of the "original" x-raps. I guess you'd call them original, but theyve only been out a couple of years.

They're good stuff. Love em, used them alot the last 2 fall/winter seasons throwing for walleye actually. Seemed like they appreciated the change from the usual husky jerk.


----------

